# Christmas lights in its city (including New Year)



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

street, avenue, where you live ... have a habit of lights illuminate the area at Christmas time


*look at the streets of New York at Christmas time*


NYC Rockefeller Center 011 by Jaime Santoyo, en Flickr


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

*Paris*



Campos Elíseos by Eva Paris, en Flickr


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Ayala Triangle Gardens, Manila*


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

That something so beautiful like to see in Lima, but it's all a high expense for municipalities from here



It costs nothing to dream


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Trinoma Mall - Manila*


----------



## bfg1118 (Nov 4, 2014)

Downtown Norfolk, Va.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

There are already Manila pics in here but here are some Christmas lights around Metro Manila, *Pinoy style* or something distinctively from The Philippines!

Photos taken by me!


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Nice


----------



## General_FrKr (Jan 18, 2014)

Christmas Carols sung by 30.000 in a stadium.
The football club _Union Berlin_ keeps the tradition running since 2003.


----------

